# Cpt code 92928



## OPENSHAW (Apr 22, 2013)

I NEED ANYONE'S HELP ON THIS!  

HAS ANYONE HAD A PROBLEM WITH CPT CODE 92928 AND MODIFIER LD GETTING DENIED.  WE BILLED THIS TO AARP MEDICARE COMPLETE AND THEY DENIED THE CLAIM STATING INVALID.  I HAD THE CLAIM SENT BACK TELLING THEM THIS CPT CODE 92928 AND MODIFIER LD IS VALID.  DENIAL STATES denied claim as procedure code is inconsistent with modifier used or required modifier is missing.  DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS?  IS IT POSSIBLE THAT MAYBE THEY ARE USING THE CPT CODE FOR YEAR 2012 INSTEAD OF YEAR 2013?  THE DATE OF SERVICE IS 01/09/2013.  The diagnosis code is 414.00.

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP!


----------



## j_stanfill (Apr 22, 2013)

I just had the same denial for code 92933 with modifier LD on a claim. I called and spoke to a rep and they sent it back thru for reprocessing. I believe they are denying in error and not recognzing the new 2013 codes.


----------



## OPENSHAW (Apr 22, 2013)

they sent the claim back and it denied again for the same thing?


----------



## OPENSHAW (Apr 22, 2013)

Did you get paid yet for the claim?  Thank you!!!!


----------



## TWinsor (Apr 23, 2013)

I have been having this same problem but it is the modifier.... try rebilling without the modifier and it should be paid.


----------

